# Shortening a Fiamma awning crank handle



## JFH (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a stanndard length crank handle for my 'Fiamma Awning'
and wish to shorten it, as it's too long and unwieldy inside my Camper

I see in the instructions it says that I can shorten it, 
merely by sawing through the metal tubing...

However what it doesn't explain is how I re-attach the head to the tube,
so that it still works (it seems to have a rivet of some sort through it)
-this is the piece containing the 'hook', and which needs to be fixed,
so as to turn when i screw it up or down

If anyone's done it, and can give me a clue I'd appreciate it,
as the 'short' version will cost £30 + which I'd prefer not to spend..

Thanks
JFH


----------



## veedubmatt (Mar 14, 2012)

drill rivet out ,take hook off ,cut pole to size you want ,push hook back in and re rivet or could use a screw instead of rivet


----------



## JFH (Mar 15, 2012)

veedubmatt said:


> drill rivet out ,take hook off ,cut pole to size you want ,push hook back in and re rivet or could use a screw instead of rivet



Thanks
Have you actually done this ?
I had considered this (with my limited tecnical skills)
but thought I'd ask first

Thanks

JFH


----------



## n brown (Mar 15, 2012)

i've never done it either,but that's what i'd do,without a qualm,and i'm extremely practical!


----------



## witzend (Mar 16, 2012)

I done mine for the same reason but couldn't just take of one end I had to shorten the inner rod as well so ended up cutting both parts and not disturbing the hook end at all the inner end had a square to stop it turning but not seeing the need to adjust length I cut this off and pushed it back with some silicon sealer so now its not adjustable and works fine


----------



## JFH (Mar 16, 2012)

*Thanks*

All for the responses

I'll build myself up to trying it...
and let you know !

JFH


----------



## mitzimad (Mar 17, 2012)

your not shortening a four metre one are you?
i could swop it for a 3.5


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 17, 2012)

i'd like to know where to get a handle from, any ideas anyone?


----------



## n brown (Mar 18, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> i'd like to know where to get a handle from, any ideas anyone?



FIAMMA MOTOR KIT FOR 2006 F65 CONVERT YOUR AWNING BNIB CHEAP ENOUGH FOR SPARES (8004815207670) | eBay    wouldn't it be nice if it fitted!


----------



## donkey too (Mar 18, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> i'd like to know where to get a handle from, any ideas anyone?



Spend a night on a camp site. People often leave them just haging there when they have wound the awning out:lol-053:


----------



## JFH (Mar 30, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> i'd like to know where to get a handle from, any ideas anyone?



I eventually decided it was too difficult to do,
and found this one, for what I thought was a reasonable price
Fiamma Short Crank Handle

Quickly delivered...so success at last,
won't be travelling around with a handle that's far too big !

Cheers

JFH


----------



## kimbowbill (Mar 31, 2012)

Cheers for that, i will order one, well, when i get my van back lol


----------



## PJ Connor (Aug 10, 2022)

I have just shortened mine.
Its not a rivet, its a roll pin. this can be removed with a blunt metal rod (I cut the end off a small cheap screw driver). It will push out with some gentle hammer taps.
once out the hook pulls off. Cut the handle to length, place the hook back on on use a drill through the holes in the hook making new holes in the rod. MAKE SURE YOU DONT MAKE THE HOLES IN THE HOOK BIGGER or you'll need a new / bigger roll pin.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 10, 2022)

This thread is over 10 years old, i don`t think the OP is still here.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 10, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> This thread is over 10 years old, i don`t think the OP is still here.



The OP's still here Graham (last seen yesterday according to their profile).

But I reckon they've probably got the job done by now.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 11, 2022)

Thanks Rob    should`ve checked that before opening my big gob


----------



## QFour (Aug 18, 2022)

They make one that you can adjust. Has a sliding arrangement with a locking collar.


----------



## 1 Cup (Aug 20, 2022)

Put tent peg in drill 2 foot long and electric har har


----------

